# Please help ID these!



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

I apologize in advance for all the photos. I have been wondering a long time if these were or could be aquatic. Most of them were harvested by me from rain runoff ditches that at this time were dry but ground was mushy wet. There are two plants that I was given by my parents and the red sword I picked up for 3$ at pet supermarket. If you notice anything aquatic either in the foreground or background of my photos, please do not hesitate to mention it. All info is appreciated!

If anyone can help me ID all of these or as many as possible, it will help me learn quite a bit! Oh, is there a website that exists with tons of photos of aquatic plants showing both emersed and submersed leaf structures? If it helps, I live in South Florida. Jupiter to be precise.

Thanks again!!
Ryan

First is this interesting plant. Is it a form of bacopa? I am unsure but it is screaming aquatic for some reason.
http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/275/003scx.jpg

Anything aquatic here?
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/233/004vxv.jpg

I took samples of this plant in particular. Same as previous photo
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/2894/005pr.jpg

This one looks easy to me. I think I have seen it before somewhere
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4566/006ggv.jpg

General shot of this plant I cant seem to ignore. Pretty
http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/7219/007utc.jpg

Im not really sure this photo is helpful at all. Kinda blurry
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8835/008idd.jpg

I took a sample for this cause it absolutely has to be aquatic! I hope...
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5264/009sj.jpg

This is most likely an invasive weed. It has sprung up everywhere down here and while pretty, I doubt its aquatic. I just took a shot to be 100% sure.
http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/2739/010tm.jpg

Cup shot of what I harvested from those ditches
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2001/011pap.jpg

Sorry about the algae. I am trying to get the flora and fauna way up in here in preparation for my OEBT shrimp that should hopefully ship Monday. This plant was given to me and before I planted it i wanted to be sure it is true aquatic. Its not a sword so its gotta be a crypt right?
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3986/012wet.jpg

Same situation as the above photo. Took this cutting from a bunch my parents picked up somewhere. Not sure what it is.
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/3900/013kny.jpg

One more of them
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/88/014ss.jpg

I picked this sword up at Pet supermarket (they are only place locally to carry purigen). I paid 3$ for it and figure that was a bargain. Anyone know what type of sword this is?
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/655/015ll.jpg

Check out the hydrocotyl I plucked from a customers backyard! Huge, and since it is a weed here, I was doing them a favor. Win/Win
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/3607/016yem.jpg


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

I know I know, but nobody? 

Bump!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oy! You've got to give me a chance to get to the gym! 

1st looks like _Diodia virginiana_. Good plant, but slow growing.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=325&category=genus&spec=Diodia

It looks like there's a bunch of _Ludwigia microcarpa_ behind it. It's the small, alternate-leaved plant around it. Makes a good aquarium plant, though probably not in very soft, acidic water. Could probably be made into a nice mid-ground bush. 
http://www.southeasternflora.com/view_flora.asp?plantid=1097

Blurry plant in the 3rd photo looks like _Ammannia latifolia_. There are three fruits on each side of the leaf axil but two are smaller than the center one? A showy plant, but also rather slow growing. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=231&category=genus&spec=Ammannia

4th photo. _Asarum_ maybe? Don't think it's aquatic in any case.

5th photo. Some _Bacopa monnieri_ in there. Perhaps some _Ludwigia palustris_, though I can't say for sure.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=55&category=genus&spec=Bacopa
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=121&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

7th. Not aquatic. Looks familiar, though I can't place it for now.

"invasive weed": _Pilea microphylla_. Nice plant, but not aquatic. 
http://www.hear.org/starr/images/species/?q=pilea+microphylla&o=plants

Got to run for now, but that should help, I think.


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey thank you! Im gonna put a bunch of these under water for a few weeks and will post photos in this thread with submerged growth.

If anyones opinion differs or you wanna try your hand at the ones that are left, please feel free. I enjoy learning about the native aquatics around me.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

6th photo is the same as the first...Virginia buttonweed (Diodia virginiana) I believe.

The 7th one is not aquatic. It looks like a young yarrow or something similar.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

the "gotta be a crypt" is actually an Anubias - hard to say which one but possibly A. lanceolata, A. 'congensis', or A. 'Frazeri'

The pet store sword is probably Echinodorus barthii 'Red Melon'

I'll take a look at the others later, when my computer stops acting like a snail, but Cavan's usually right on these things


----------

